# I might be able to help with one of the unknown GPU in the database.



## XFXobsessed (Mar 22, 2021)

The details page on this website. The GPU in question is called "XFX Radeon RX 470 D5 DD BP" I owned six in the last five years (Only used two, one died a year ago(Possibly because of human error)) Runs 8GB @ 1226-1750 (Pretty heckin good too not gonna lie. 1080p Apex medium settings, ~60fps solid.) I grabbed two other photos off the webs to doubly confirm. D5 DD BP has no fan clips and it's the only RX 470 by XFX that doesn't, (Lucky me  )it's a fixed tri mount. (Also annoying, have a new pair of fans on the way right now!) The numbers currently in the database don't match up with the ones on the webs, so I just thought I'd try and help spread word that my 5-year daily driver can be known for what it is worth!


----------



## XFXobsessed (Apr 11, 2021)

Extra photos showing the fan situation and my previous GPU which I think is missing fins and possible die lap? All cards in this thread are the same model and these two are the only ones I have still. One I just got back and it got a deep cleaning, which gave me an opportunity to inspect it properly and take a few relevant photos.

 the current system I use is red, the blue one from original post is still there just has no GPU currentl;y.


----------



## attila19931 (May 15, 2021)

XFXobsessed said:


> The details page on this website. The GPU in question is called "XFX Radeon RX 470 D5 DD BP" I owned six in the last five years (Only used two, one died a year ago(Possibly because of human error)) Runs 8GB @ 1226-1750 (Pretty heckin good too not gonna lie. 1080p Apex medium settings, ~60fps solid.) I grabbed two other photos off the webs to doubly confirm. D5 DD BP has no fan clips and it's the only RX 470 by XFX that doesn't, (Lucky me  )it's a fixed tri mount. (Also annoying, have a new pair of fans on the way right now!) The numbers currently in the database don't match up with the ones on the webs, so I just thought I'd try and help spread word that my 5-year daily driver can be known for what it is worth!
> 
> View attachment 193449View attachment 193455View attachment 193458View attachment 193456View attachment 193460


Hello! Can you send me the original bios by email? 
Thanks!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 15, 2021)

attila19931 said:


> Hello! Can you send me the original bios by email? My email address : attila19931@gmail.com
> Thanks!





He could upload here and should use GPU-Z to upload to TPUs GPU database as well you shouldn’t put your email address in a public forum


----------



## Cosmin88 (Jan 3, 2022)

Good evening. Please chen you give me the original bios. I have been struggling for two days to find it on the internet but without hope. Thanks


----------

